# My mushroom coral wont open.l



## kingsman84 (Sep 29, 2009)

Right so I have kept freshwater fish for around 4 years and have recently upgraded to a new tank and have decided to take the leap to marine fish. I bought the tank fully stocked with around 10 fish and around 10 corals the tank has a sump, protien skimmer a wave maker around 100 kg of live rock a 1-2 inch bed of live sand and some Hailea lights with 4 x t5 bulbs 2 marine white and 2 marine blue both all 4 are 54w and 14,000k, I moved all the setup on sunday and have had it running 2 days all the fish seem fine but a few of the mushroom corals wont open today I know the water is not perfect yet but It is slowly getting there I have a phosphate reading of 1.0 a ph of 7.9 i now this is not right but I have added all the nessesary media has been added to change this. what is the reason the mushroom wont open can anyone help.??


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Its kinda hard to say. Could you get us a nitrate and ammonia test as well? There may be something else wrong with the water. Also, did you keep all the original water that was in the tank, or use your own water source? If new water, where from?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Having just moved the tank, i'm not surprised that you are not getting corals to fully open or open at all. Different corals will react differently to a move. My only real concern would be with the pH level you have posted. Keep a close eye on the progress and if things don't improve in another 5 to 7 days, then lets discuss things.


----------

